# 5+2 weeks pregnant and cronic pains please advise



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi 
Sorry if TMI.
I am going out of my mind i had a medicated FET cycle 2 embies 8 cell + 7 cell grade 1 + 2 tested on the 29th of NOV and got a BFP well since the 3rd i started getting AF pains so left work early carried on getting them on and off and on the 5th i had black spotting which has carried on every day not alot but its there so am wearing pads the pains have carried on too they hurt enough to keep me off work well last night i had the mother of all pains 3am lasted till 6am like a full on AF pain leaving me feeling shaky and disorentated well I have excrutiating period pains anyway always have since i had an ectopic and tube removal 11 years ago I have been told i have multple adhesians also dont know if that makes it worse or not well anyway so last night I was expecting to get a mad gush from alll tha pain but i never bled only the same slight completely black leaking no (clots) I am sitting here now terrified it might happen again tonight. I have already spoken to my clinic who have brought my scan date forward from the 21st to the 14th which will be this friday coming I am scared because i either am expecting to bleed before this or the scan will show nothing there anymore, how can anything inside me survive all this pain my symptoms have been constant no change : sore tender boobs, intigestion, tiredness, terrible nausia and terrible hunger pains that come out of nowhere like i havent eaten in ages i also took another test yesterday and it still said pregnant I am terrified i am having a slow misscarriage and the meds i am on are just prolonging it i am on 16mg progynova and 3 pesseries cyclogest a day i havent read anyone going through as much pain as me what do you think i am going   with worry 6 days till scan seems forever away.
thankyou so much for reading i know it is long.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I have sent you a pm hun x


----------

